# Asus eepc 1000h oder Samsung NC10???



## mr.t (9. November 2008)

Hallo
möchte mir gerne in den nächsten Tagen ein Netbook zulegen und schwanke zwischen den beiden benannten.
Haben ja beide in div Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten. 
Hat vielleicht einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. kann auf Tests hinweisen??
Danke für Eure Antworten!!!


----------



## errat1c (11. November 2008)

Habe selber den Asus eeepc 1000h und muss ehrlich sagen, das ich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Akkulaufzeit liegt mit WLan bei 4,5 h. Das einzige was viele vll stört ist das Gewicht und der ab und zu etwas laute Lüfter. Aber dafür hat es n-Draft und ein sehr helles Display.


----------



## mr.t (11. November 2008)

ertsmal danke für die erste antwort...
habe gelesen dass das samsung kein draft n wlan unterstützt. Inwieweit macht sich dies bemerkbar (geschwindigkeit) und findet diese technik überhaupt anwendung im alltag (besonders öffentliche wlan hotspots)????


----------



## errat1c (12. November 2008)

Ja, das NC10 verfügt nicht über n-Draft,sprich 802.11n,sondern nur über 802.11bg..das heisst, es sind maximal 54 Mbps möglich..wiederum beim 1000h können (die Betonung liegt bei können) es bis zu 300 Mbps sein, dank "n-Draft"..mal an einem einfachen Beispiel erklärt..heute in der Vorlesung hatte ich mit dem Asus eine stabile W-Lan-Verbindung und konnte mit 800kb/s ziehen, trotz schlechter Verfügbarkeit..und mein Vordermann mit seinem Samsung konnte nicht ein mal seine Startseite laden, weil alle paar Minuten die Verbindung unterbrochen war..


----------



## SnomCom (18. November 2008)

Also gibt einfach nur drei Sachen, die die beiden Netbooks unterscheiden.

Asus EeePC - hat Bluetooth und Draft-N
Samsung NC10 - kein Bluetooth, kein Draft-N - ABER eine bessere Akkulaufzeit und schönere Kontraste (Display)

Daher, entweder mehr Akkulaufzeit oder bessere Ausstattung - man hat die Wahl. Aber Draft-N finde ich nicht ausschlaggebend für eine Kauf, Bluetooth schon eher.


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

Mein Favorit wär Lenovo,die bringen in kürze mit dem S10 ein Interessantes Netbook auf den Markt.
Es hat bisher als einziges einen Express Card Slot, macht sich gut bei vorhandener UMTS Karte.
Notebook Shop - Lenovo S10

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## errat1c (20. November 2008)

naja, reichen dir 4,5h mit WLan denn nicht aus ?
ohne WLan sind es bis zu 7h!


----------



## Repsol (25. November 2008)

na ja, ich habe mich für das NC10 entschieden, da ich beide getestet habe....W-LAN super.... absolut keine probleme. beim nachbarn, 3 häuser weiter erreiche ich immer noch ca. 8000 k/bits (20 M/bit leitung), der akku mit w-lan ca. 7 std. aber (display etwas abgedunkelt)
Tastatur um ein vielfaches besser als beim 1000er, display besser, besser verarbeitet, minimal leichter,....
bluetooth, wer das braucht, bekommt für nen 10er einen stick ! ich brauche es nicht.

ist auch bei chip.de als testsieger in führung gegangen !!

Mfg


----------

